#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  practical 3D seismic interpretation

## danfodio

hello...i hope this doesnot sound annoying to the experts but i like to ask where i dont know. could someone please give advise on what steps to carry out when interpreting 3d seismic data using *******? i.e 1) pick horizon 2) pick fault 3) volume analysis 4) amplitude analysis etc... please giv step by step guide on how to go about it and wat to luk out 4 in the seismic section. if u want to share advice. thanks a lot guyz

See More: practical 3D seismic interpretation

----------


## mohammed sileem

I need any partical about it

----------


## dafenshi

me 2

----------


## darcyoil

me 3

----------


## bugmenot1

do you have .rar password for ******* suite?

----------


## dafenshi

do u have the Links would post it please I will try to find the rar password

----------


## izan

Try this for the password.
If working, please share to me the ********.


Pass: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] or ibid

----------


## andriej

Hello, 
Where you are using ******* software ? At university or in oil company?

Regards,
Andriej

----------


## bugmenot1

IZAN thanks a lot! it works!! if you wanna get it, write me to raphallopcast@hotmail.com

----------


## izan

You r welcome bugmenot1.
If you dont mid, please share the ******** to izan877@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## rancio

are you talking about science?

----------


## Sonny999

Location?

----------


## yasirkhanjadoon

hello any one have any demo 3D seismic data please tell share with me r tell me any link where i can get it...



my E-Mail id is bahria_geo@yahoo.comSee More: practical 3D seismic interpretation

----------


## DronYA

Me too, please... dronyakaz@mail.ru It's a very important for me... With 3d seismic demo data please.

----------


## geoscientist

> do you have .rar password for ------- suite?



 how can I get ------- suite and its ***** please?

----------


## blackbahrian

me 2

----------


## abdool

Find 2D/3D data here:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## babak_pirouz

*please share the link for .....suite*

----------


## ndt1235

any one can help me, ******* suites
after i import seg Y file, how to display a section in 2D data.
thank for your help,

----------


## boomerangbomb99

is here a private room? why i cannot see any link? hic
i do need it, a poor student

----------


## babak_pirouz

Has sombody.k.i.n.g.d.o.m.s.u.i.t.e.? Please share it

----------


## Geopad

Anybody having ------- suite.I too need it.Please.

----------


## Mammon

FREE 3D Data

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] has free seismic interpretation software, very good tutorials, and a 3D survey from the North Sea.

----------


## mohamed khairy

thanks

----------


## tariq

please help in .................. suite!!!! i need it urgently;



i am sure this great forum can help meSee More: practical 3D seismic interpretation

----------


## 'or''='

Does anyone need the CloudSpin Data?

----------


## Luden

Dear friends!
There is information about the version 8.5 with SP2: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Does anybody have it already? 
Upload for us, please! Or send me to geoluden@gmail.com, please!

----------


## Luden

Dear friends!
Really nobody has TK_S v.8.5 with SP2?
Upload it, please! Or send me to geoluden@gmail.com, please!

----------


## Luden

Dear friends!
Does anybody have S_MT version 8.5 with SP2?
Upload for us, please! Or send me to geoluden@gmail.com, please!

----------


## Luden

*New version 8.6 Has Been Released!!!*

Somebody has this version already?
Upload for us, please! Or send me to geoluden@gmail.com, please!

Thank in advance!

----------


## ElGery

I have some books about it, I need the hypack software (version 7, or, 8,or, 9 or, 10) ready to be used. To make the change send message m.mufred@googlemail.com

----------


## phantalassa

Dear

I'm also need that,,can you please share to me at phantalassa3@gmail.com
Thanks a lot

----------


## victorolu

please can any1help? I am trying to reinstall kin dom 8.3  on my new vista x64 laptop but i get a ' installer cannot find sentinel message' needed to complete installation. thank you

----------


## petronewbie

This web from WVU is really helpful.

www.geo.wvu.edu/~wilson/geol554.htm

The lecturer will teach you to familiarize --- ------- (fault n horizon pick, convert time-depth etc) and geographix (velocity modelling).

----------


## petronewbie

This web from WVU is really helpful.

www.geo.wvu.edu/~wilson/geol554.htm

The lecturer will teach you to familiarize 5mt k1n6d0m (fault n horizon pick, convert time-depth etc) and geographix (velocity modelling).

----------


## carlito666

thanks

----------


## mixteco

For us studying in Latin American Universities this forum is of great help.
Here the economic situation is terrible bad and in most cases big software
developers will ignore our "demo" or "evaluation" request even if we are


universities. Please exercise your patience and generosity. Thank you.See More: practical 3D seismic interpretation

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## deepesttins

Interpreting seismic data whether 2D etc starts with the software? Petrel, ------- suite, etc. there are other smaller softwares for interpreting lines, etc.
Choose a software and check the F1 thing, follow religiously for few steps on the way, ask professionals or seniors in the biz, etc. If you use Petrel I can give some guide 


cheers

----------


## gunski

thx m8

----------


## jetli

in my opinion, ******* *** is definitely easier than Petrel

----------


## Charles Frederric

I have a serious doubt about its coordinate system! what is it? Do you Know?

----------

